# Jolida JD1000RC in the house



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Sonnie's little tube amp buying spree gave me the itch for a new tube amp. Well, here is what I got.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Oooooooh. pretty! You can send it over to my house and I can break it in for you. What will they be powering?


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

This is 100 watts per channel and drives a pair of Martin Logan Prodigy electrostats.


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of the whole setup.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Oi Luther - one of these days you are going to have a visitor show up on your doorstep wanting to see all your systems in person! 


- hint hint - that's me!


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

ALMFamily said:


> Oi Luther - one of these days you are going to have a visitor show up on your doorstep wanting to see all your systems in person!
> 
> 
> - hint hint - that's me!


Anytime is fine. So, whenever you want to make this a vacation destination to see the Alamo, the River Walk, the Missions or spend some time at Sea World, you are welcome to stay in our guest room. That way when you're not doing all these things, we can listen to music or watch a movie.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

that is one classy set up. I bet it sounds amazing.


----------

